# Battleship



## Telcontar (Dec 11, 2011)

Just saw a preview for this movie. Seems like a War of the Worlds meets Transformers thing. The preview looked awesome - and I saw that Liam Neeson is in it, so that bodes well. I'm a bit of a sucker for special-effects driven sci fi movies, so I'll definitely be seeing this.

Anyone else seen anything about it?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Dec 11, 2011)

Haven't seen anything, so I just looked it up.  It has Brooklyn Decker in it, so that really bodes well .


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Dec 11, 2011)

I saw a teaser trailer a couple of months ago. Who knows if it'll be any good (after _Pirates of the Caribbean_, it's no longer reasonable to say that a movie will be bad just because the source material is something as absurd as a theme park ride or board game), but it does at least promise the thrill of special effects. So if there's somehow a dearth of effects movies around that time, and it's not _completely_ moronic, it might lure me in ;-)


----------



## Shadoe (Dec 11, 2011)

I love thrill ride movies. And Liam Neeson. It looks like it'll be fun!


----------



## Telcontar (Dec 15, 2011)

This is a thrill ride movie?

And Ben, did you ever see Skyline? If not, don't bother. Great special effects, some not-too-horrible acting, big spaceships, fun visuals... and yet still sucked a fat one. So moronic. Aie.


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 12, 2012)

So, yesterday I went to the GalerÃ­as Mall so excited to finally watch _Battleship!!_

I read somewhere that it will not be released in the US until May 18th, so sorry if I spoil the surprise for many of you here in Mythic Scribes: I was expecting to watch a movie full of action, battleships, artillery fire and everything, but it turned out to be more like a comedy movie and not really a war/action movie =(

You will laugh a lot with this movie, it's good and it has its moments, but... just not what I was expecting!!

It's kind of slow to start, the characters are uninspiring and then the aliens are not a great deal after all- Anyway, the few battle scenes were exciting at some parts =)


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (May 12, 2012)

Telcontar said:


> This is a thrill ride movie?
> 
> And Ben, did you ever see Skyline? If not, don't bother. Great special effects, some not-too-horrible acting, big spaceships, fun visuals... and yet still sucked a fat one. So moronic. Aie.



I thought it looked interesting, but then the reviews came in and were strongly negative. A friend of mine watched it a few months later and it took her an entire lunch to tell us how bad it was.


----------



## Robert Donnell (Jun 13, 2012)

_Battleship_ was filmed at Films in Motion studios in Baton Rouge, Louisiana, I got to tour the sound stage while_ Battleship_ was filming.  It looks like a turkey, but I will go see it just for fun.


----------



## Endymion (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't go see that movie! Have you heard the saying "if you won't watch their shitty movies, they will stop making them"!


----------



## Agran Velion (Jun 14, 2012)

I went and saw it with a few friends, and it wasn't as bad as I expected. Explosions were okay, the destruction of the ships were nice, and the ending with the actual vets made it for me. 

I give it a 3/5. 


Could definitively have used more Liam Neeson.


----------

